# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  راهنمایی برای غیر حضوری خوندن!

## Nikolas

سلام به همه ی دوستان.
ببخشید من امسال کنکوری هستم.
قبلا دانش آموز خیلی خوبی بود با نمره های خوب دو ساله افت کردم معدل امسالم حدودا 16 شد. تابستونم تقریبا بیهوده رفت. فقط 15 روزش مونده که اونم نمی دونم بتونم درست استفاده کنم ازش. الان از پایه خیلی ضعیفم مثلا شیمی فیزیک و هندسه امسالو اصا هیچی تقریبا بلد نیستم. فقط شب امتحان خوندمشون الانم یادم نیس. ولی قصد دارم که بشینم بخونم الان دو تا مشکل دارم یکیش اینه که به نظرم اگه برم مدرسه وقتم خیلی گرفته میشه راه مدرسمون دوره 3.5 بعدظهر میرسم خونه تازه بعدشم خسته و ...
الان می خوام غیرحضوری برم ولی بعضی میگن از پسش بر نمیای بعضی می گن کار خوبیه بعضی هم میگن برو مدرسه بنویس حضوری ولی در هفته یکی دو روز برو. الان موندم چی کار کنم به نظر خودم خیلی برام سخت نیست خودم درسارو یاد بگیرم اینقد هم جزوه و سی دی و اینا هست که میشه یه کاریش کر مدرسه مون هم بازدهی زیادی نداره. 
الان به نظر شما چی کار کنم؟؟؟

مشکل دومم اینه که(البته با موضوع تاپیک یکم فرق داره) اصا عادت به درس خوندن ندارم یه ساعت بخونم خسته میشم. ولی اگه مثلا بخوام برنامه نویسی وب و اینا بخونم هرچی باشه خسته نمیشم و از روی کتاب و اینا هم به راحتی یادشون می گیرم.

اگه تجربه ای چیزی دارین راهنمایی کنید خیلی ممنون...

----------


## vseo

> سلام به همه ی دوستان.
> ببخشید من امسال کنکوری هستم.
> قبلا دانش آموز خیلی خوبی بود با نمره های خوب دو ساله افت کردم معدل امسالم حدودا 16 شد. تابستونم تقریبا بیهوده رفت. فقط 15 روزش مونده که اونم نمی دونم بتونم درست استفاده کنم ازش. الان از پایه خیلی ضعیفم مثلا شیمی فیزیک و هندسه امسالو اصا هیچی تقریبا بلد نیستم. فقط شب امتحان خوندمشون الانم یادم نیس. ولی قصد دارم که بشینم بخونم الان دو تا مشکل دارم یکیش اینه که به نظرم اگه برم مدرسه وقتم خیلی گرفته میشه راه مدرسمون دوره 3.5 بعدظهر میرسم خونه تازه بعدشم خسته و ...
> الان می خوام غیرحضوری برم ولی بعضی میگن از پسش بر نمیای بعضی می گن کار خوبیه بعضی هم میگن برو مدرسه بنویس حضوری ولی در هفته یکی دو روز برو. الان موندم چی کار کنم به نظر خودم خیلی برام سخت نیست خودم درسارو یاد بگیرم اینقد هم جزوه و سی دی و اینا هست که میشه یه کاریش کر مدرسه مون هم بازدهی زیادی نداره. 
> الان به نظر شما چی کار کنم؟؟؟
> 
> مشکل دومم اینه که(البته با موضوع تاپیک یکم فرق داره) اصا عادت به درس خوندن ندارم یه ساعت بخونم خسته میشم. ولی اگه مثلا بخوام برنامه نویسی وب و اینا بخونم هرچی باشه خسته نمیشم و از روی کتاب و اینا هم به راحتی یادشون می گیرم.
> 
> اگه تجربه ای چیزی دارین راهنمایی کنید خیلی ممنون...


منم تا یک ماه پیش دقیقا شرایطم مثل خودت بود . اینقدر دنبال راه گشتم که غیر حضوری برم ولی نشد . بزرگسالان بری معافیت تحصیلی نمیدن ! غیر انتفاعی رفتم گفتند نمیشه اگه اتفاقی بیوفته می گن شما در مدرسه بودی و این چنین مسائلی . مدرسه عادی هم که نمیشه کلا . البته منطقه ما که 3 هست اینطوریه ... کلا تا این حد بگم منم سر همین مسئله یه ماه وقتم گرفته شد و  تابستون هیچی نخوندم . چون میخواهم کنکور تجربی بدم و سال چهارم ریاضیم کلا به مشکل زیاد بر میخورم سال چهارم ریاضیم . کلا تصمیم گرفتم مدرسه برم ولی مدرسه رو بعضی روز ها بچیجونم و دو روز اونم درس های شیمی و فیزیک برم . 
فقط یادت باشه درس خوندن تو خونه باعث میشه بعد از یه مدتی خسته بشی . من الان 2 هفته ای شروع کردم روزی 9 ساعت میخونم تا جبران شه کمی خسته شدم . با اینکه منتطقه ما معلم هاشون هیچ تعریفی ندارن و شرایط خودمم مثل خودت فقط خودم چیزی یاد می گیرم اما بازم می گم مدرسه رفتن باعث نظم میشه و خستگی رو هم کمتر می کنه . بعدشم اگه مدرسه مثل ما که اینقدر قانون مدار نباشه نداشته باشین عالیه که قبل عید تعطیل میشین وگرنه هم عین ما بدبختا تا اخر اردیبهشت بری مدرسه !!!

----------


## Nikolas

خیلی ممنون از راهنمایی تون. من الان کل ریاضیات رو(هندسه.گسسته.دیف.ریاضی.حس  بان.آمار.جبر) رو کلاس تست میرم که از اول کامل درس میده با تست و اینا. 
اطلاعاتی هم که از مدرسه مون دارم زیاد خوشم نمیاد برم امسال. خیلی راهش دوره نمی خوام تعویضش کنم اگه هم حضوری برم می ترسم نزارن که مثلا فقط دو روز در هفته برم و خراب بشه... کلا ما سر کلاس فقط مسخره بازی در میاریم بازدهی کلاسا خیلی پایینه اگه امسالم همینطور باشه که دیگه...
به نظرتون ینی میشه از پسش بر بیام بدون مدرسه؟؟؟ درس خوندنم هم توی کتابخونس با دوستام فک نکنم خستگی داشته باشه به تفریح هم زیاد اهمیت میدم فک نکنم با اینا زیاد خسته بشم...

----------


## vseo

> خیلی ممنون از راهنمایی تون. من الان کل ریاضیات رو(هندسه.گسسته.دیف.ریاضی.حس  بان.آمار.جبر) رو کلاس تست میرم که از اول کامل درس میده با تست و اینا. 
> اطلاعاتی هم که از مدرسه مون دارم زیاد خوشم نمیاد برم امسال. خیلی راهش دوره نمی خوام تعویضش کنم اگه هم حضوری برم می ترسم نزارن که مثلا فقط دو روز در هفته برم و خراب بشه... کلا ما سر کلاس فقط مسخره بازی در میاریم بازدهی کلاسا خیلی پایینه اگه امسالم همینطور باشه که دیگه...
> به نظرتون ینی میشه از پسش بر بیام بدون مدرسه؟؟؟ درس خوندنم هم توی کتابخونس با دوستام فک نکنم خستگی داشته باشه به تفریح هم زیاد اهمیت میدم فک نکنم با اینا زیاد خسته بشم...


اره اگه شرایطط به نظر خودت خوبه نرو ولی خب مسئله اینجاست که چجوری نری مدرسه !!! من که هر کاری کردم نشد ! اگه راهی پیدا کردی ما رو هم خبر کن !این مدرسه سال چهارم یه مسئله بزرگ شده که از درس افتادیم واقعا

----------

